# Seriennummer



## Marja (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich auf der Tastaur eine Null oder O mit Schrägstrich finde. Ich will meine 3D Software registrieren und finde das Zeichen nirgends. Hoffentlich hilft mir jemand, sonst hänge ich in der Luft. Danke schon mal! LG von Marja


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2004)

Warum sollten skandinavische Seriennummern mit deutscher Software funktionieren? Ansonsten hilft Alt+0248 => ø


----------



## Marja (30. Juni 2004)

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort, aber die Nummer läßt sich eingeben. Ich gehe auf Alt und gebe 0248 ein, stimmt das so. Jedenfalls erscheint das Zeichen leider nicht. Ich habe die Software "Poser" ganz regulär gekauft, wieso schreiben die so eine Nummer für deutsche Lieferungen. Heul...... Weißt du noch einen Rat?
Vielen Dank! LG Marja


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2004)

Du musst Alt gedrückt halten, wärend du die Zahl eintippst, danach Alt wieder loslassen. Oder geht es schon?


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2004)

In manchen Schriften wird die ganz normale 0 mit / durchzogen. Das sieht dann so aus als ob man ein ø tippen müsste, ist aber nicht so.
Tipp einfach mal in der Eingabeaufforderung eine 0 ein und du wirst sehen, dass diese dem Zeichen deiner Seriennummer entspricht.


----------



## Marja (30. Juni 2004)

Hab ich gemacht, Alt gedrückt gehalten und dann die Nummern getippt. Wer könnte denn da noch helfen? LG Marja


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Juni 2004)

Ein O mit Strich durch ist, oft eine "Null"  um den Unterschied zum O kenntlich zu machen... Ansonsten -> Start -> Ausführen -> "charmap" und dann den Buchstaben von dort rauskopieren...


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2004)

Du bist absolut sicher, dass es nicht doch eine 0 (=Null) ist?


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *In manchen Schriften wird die ganz normale 0 mit / durchzogen. Das sieht dann so aus als ob man ein ø tippen müsste, ist aber nicht so.
> Tipp einfach mal in der Eingabeaufforderung eine 0 ein und du wirst sehen, dass diese dem Zeichen deiner Seriennummer entspricht. *


Argh, diese total naheliegende Sache, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Marja (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo, bin ich erleichtert. Stell dir vor, die hatten meinen Namen falsch geschrieben, habs auf der Rechnung gesehen. Ich hab meinen Namen nun genauso falsch eingegeben und das norwegische Schriftzeichen als 0. Jetzt gings. Ich danke dir ganz herzlich für deine Mühe. Machs gut! Liebe Grüße von Marja


----------



## Marja (30. Juni 2004)

Jetzt möcht ich mich bei euch "allen" nochmals ganz herzlich bedanken. Ihr habt mich ganz toll unterstützt und mich in meiner Aufregung nicht alleine gelassen *ggg*  Ich komme sehr gerne ins "Tutorials", hier hab ich nur nette Leute getroffen die immer alles versuchen um zu helfen.  Daaake! Liebe Grüße von Marja


----------

